# FUEL MIX RATIOS; 40:1 vs. 50:1



## ShermanC (Feb 7, 2011)

Just rebuilt a Stihl 011 AVT (made about 25 to 30 years ago) and bought a manual on eBay. Stihl book suggests 40:1 fuel mix ratio. My other saws are vintage 1995 or newer and I run 50:1 mix ratio. I also have a Craftsman "Bushwacker" weed eater whose book call s for 40:1 mix ratio. 

My rate of fuel mix consumption is about two gallons 89 octane a month unless we really get busy. In this snowy weather it is ZERO! LOL

Has anyone been up against this fuel difference? Thanks!:msp_w00t:


----------



## Eccentric (Feb 7, 2011)

Run all your saws on 50/1 (or 40/1) with good quality gas and oil and don't worry about it. You _may_ have to retune when switching from one ratio to another...........but since you're running a saw that's been rebuilt, you're going to have to retune that 011 _anyways_....


----------



## redunshee (Feb 7, 2011)

yea, either 40-1 or 50 -1 is fine. I use 40-1 myself but that's me.


----------



## KarlP (Feb 7, 2011)

I run my saws & trimmer at 42.667:1 because its really easy to measure 3oz and dump it in a gallon of gas. Don't overthink it. Just pick something in that range and adjust the carb runing that mix.


----------

